# Poetic Slimline Case for Kindle Fire HDX 8.9"...Camera Problem



## Bill1123 (Nov 25, 2013)

Bought this case, and like it a lot, BUT it will not allow you to use the rear-facing camera while the device is in the case. The Kindle 'thinks' it is in an Origami (Amazon brand) case, and when activating the  stock camera app, an image/icon appears in the middle of the screen asking you to 'slide the device up' to access the camera. Of course, this case will not allow sliding up, so the image remains on the screen. You can still take a picture but can't really see to focus your shot. The image does not show up in the picture. The front facing camera is not affected. If you don't plan to use the camera much, it is a good case. If you want to use the camera, pick another brand!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bill1123 said:


> Bought this case, and like it a lot, BUT it will not allow you to use the rear-facing camera while the device is in the case. The Kindle 'thinks' it is in an Origami (Amazon brand) case, and when activating the  stock camera app, an image/icon appears in the middle of the screen asking you to 'slide the device up' to access the camera. Of course, this case will not allow sliding up, so the image remains on the screen. You can still take a picture but can't really see to focus your shot. The image does not show up in the picture. The front facing camera is not affected. If you don't plan to use the camera much, it is a good case. If you want to use the camera, pick another brand!


Hmmmm.... Mine is coming. That's disappointing. I'd send Amazon feedback to ask them for a setting for the camera.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, Bill!

Thanks for alerting us to this potential problem. I got my Poetic cover today, and, like you, I get the overlay message when trying to use the camera in the Poetic case. I found that I could still take pictures, and specify the focus by tapping on the screen, even on the overlay, but it was annoying.

I noticed that the Poetic rep asked one of the reviewers to contact them about this issue, so I did. I got a response from them to the effect that they were "aware that some users are experiencing this glitch in the camera app." and that their cases in the office were not doing this. They are sending me a replacement cover that they have tested.

Of course, it could be that there's something about the OS 3.1 update that caused this and that their Fire isn't updated....

I've got a review of the Poetic cover here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,168795.0

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I heard back from Poetic. Here's what they said:



> Thank you very much for contacting us regarding the Kindle Fire HDX 8.9 Slimline case. We have become aware of this camera issue, and we have found this to be triggered by the magnet we've included in the case to activate the wake/sleep cover feature. We will have a new batch of cases coming in stock sometime next week with the inner magnet removed, which will fix the camera issue, but this change will also remove the auto-wake function on the SlimLine.
> 
> If you would like to receive this replacement, please send us your Amazon receipt. Alternatively, you can remove the magnet yourself by making a small incision on the inside of your case and take out the magnet from the below the microfiber. We do apologize for the inconvenience and thank you for being a valued Poetic customer.


So, this is disappointing, but I think I'd prefer the camera feature to work fine rather than the autowake. It's very easy to push the power button on the Poetic, the recess in the cover is quite easy to find.

You may feel differently. Note that it does appear that future cases will not have the autowake.

Betsy

Sent from my KFire HDX8.9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I am so sorry that it did not work out with being able to use the magnet part or the camera part of what you said, for the 8.9.  Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I bought two of these cases for my HDX 8.9" 4G.. which of course just arrived today, being the release day..  and  ...
they work fine with the camera.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Hmm maybe I don't have the latest update, though the device says it is up to date and finds no update..  I do get the time on the wake screen.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Bummer.. I see where I got the latest update about 90 minutes ago and now I get that irritating message about sliding up to use the camera.

Why do I suspect Amazon of maybe sabotaging this great cover that is so much better than their cover?


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't know that I want to get rid of auto wake.. I use that so many times daily, I'm spoiled.  But of course one big reason I GOT this newer kindle was for that camera.  PFFT

I'd get another origami if they could provide an opening for the camera.  And get rid of that warning message.  Or allow us to override that message through softeware.  THAT I'd like.  I blame Amazon for this, not Poetic.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> Bummer.. I see where I got the latest update about 90 minutes ago and now I get that irritating message about sliding up to use the camera.


This explains why they were sure the cover wasn't the problem. It was something in the update, and they hadn't tested that.

I would prefer to have both...but I'm so used to pushing the button to turn it on (because I have it sitting up in its cover stand) that I can live with having to push it anyway. And hope that Amazon makes a change.

Betsy


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

My poetic case doesn't work with the camera on my new 8.9". Should I contact Poetic or just Amazon?


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I honestly don't know.  Poetic made a great cover that worked with the devices they were able to get, and work without the latest update from Amazon.  In other words they work with the device as delivered, so the problem seems to me to be software.  Sure a warning is a good idea because Amazon's cover forces you to move the device to use the camera feature in the device, but there should be a software solution that allows the user to turn off that warning.

Will Amazon do this?  Hmm, well do they care that Poetic has not been kind of screwed?  I don't know.  I would assume Amazon gets a cut since Poetic sells on Amazon..

I just know that from the time I used the camera with NO problem in the Poetic, that came to an end after Amazon updated my Fire..

Having been a programmer for my whole career.. I would certainly have built that choice in, knowing that the device would be used in many covers and if this had happened, I would be thinking of a software fix.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Brenda M. said:


> My poetic case doesn't work with the camera on my new 8.9". Should I contact Poetic or just Amazon?


You should contact Poetic through Amazon. You can go to help and select that you're contacting about an order. A list of your recent orders should show up. Pick the Poetic cover. That way Amazon has a record that you've contacted Poetic. This is how I first contacted Poetic.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I did.  I told them both covers initially worked with the camera..  tested them both.  And then after the update, there was the persistent message.

Clearly a software change caused this problem for a more functional cover than the one Amazon has provided.  

This is the third time I've contacted them and they replied to the first two, so they are reading.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I would also provide feedback to Amazon about the software change causing the cover not to work.

In related news, I heard from Poetic today; the revised cover is only going to come in black.



So now I have a a dilemma.  Three options:

1) Stay with the cover as is (the camera still works, it's just that the overlay is annoying.

2) Cut the cover to remove the magnet.

3) Accept the black cover.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Betsy, with the black cover, will it work with the camera (without the obnoxious message obscureing the screen) AND perform the wake/sleep function  Or if  you didn't take them up on the offer, I guess.. what do they say it will do?

What a dilemma, only black.. sounds like Henry Ford "you can have any color as long as it is black".

I now have two attractive Poetics that have the camera problem (blue and the wonderful red) and I have the Roo slim case that works.. no problem with camera, no need to slide anything for the camera, sleep and wake work.. I don't use the origami feature so far, but making a triangle of the back is actually a bit more functional than the poetic. 

But the esthetics/craftsmanship  are not nearly what I found in the Poetic.  I like the look and feel of the Poetic, but certainly not the camera interference.


----------

